# Expanding our Beeyard



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

nice looking woodwork there flyingpig. Don't look like you lost any woodworking skills.


----------



## flyingpig (Mar 2, 2008)

NorthALABeeKeep said:


> nice looking woodwork there flyingpig. Don't look like you lost any woodworking skills.


Thanks, for the compliment. I think the hardest part we had was dovetailing all of the joints on the boxes. We were really happy with how everything turned out.


----------



## Conchis (Feb 10, 2009)

Those look great. send a few mediums this way


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Very nice. Good stand also. Better get working on more supers...two are never enough.


----------



## AndreiRN (Jun 13, 2008)

Beautiful set up but .....
What I would do is spray the wood stand first with salt water good and let it dry. Then I would "paint" it with used motor oil and let it dry in the sun. 
Now you have a stand that would last 10 yrs or more.

And of course you are not going to leave all the boxes like that regardles of the season and size of the family.


----------



## flyingpig (Mar 2, 2008)

We decided that we are going to make up ten more honey supers this next weekend with some of the boards we had left over. That should give me at least four supers on each hive. The stand worked out perfect for my hives. You would never know it had another life as a shipping pallet for a cooling tower pump. I couldn't beat the price either...Freebie from work


----------

